# Flackernde Analogwerte



## mac_hawk (15 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich lese 2 Sensorwerte ein, vor der SPS mit nem Messgerät angeschaut sind sie noch recht stabil, aber als PEW "flackern" sie .. 
Habe mir erstmal ein kleines SCL Programm ausgedacht was mir nen Mittelwert aus mehreren Werten bilden soll, aber da ich vermutlich ein Zeitproblem kriegen werde wollte ich mal fragen ob hier wer ein solches "flacker" problem mit Analogen eingängen kennt. 
benutze eine 314c 2DP CPU und der Sensor liefert nur recht langsam werte, sodass ich wohl nur 3 zusammen bekomme und zu versuchen den fehler etwas zu verringen. kann natürlich auch nach hinten losgehen wenn ich 2 oder 3 mal nen fehler aufnehme...

also, flackert da ein bit in der cpu oder was ist das genau? gibt es workarounds für sowas? hab schon gegoogelt aber nicht wirklich was gefunden und in der forums suche hab ich auch nicht wirklich was mit flackernden bits entdeckt..

wäre nett wenn jemand mir helfen könnte


----------



## vierlagig (15 Oktober 2009)

in welchen größenordnung liegt denn das delta?
wird der speicherbereich deines analogwertes für irgendeine andere operation verwendet? (referenzdaten -> wenn blauer balken neben schwarzen kreuz + keine absicht -> mist)

was hab ich mir unter "recht langsamen werten" vorzustellen? schaltet der sensor seinen 4..20mA ausgang zwischen zwei messintervallen ab und läßt dich im dunkeln sitzen?


----------



## gravieren (15 Oktober 2009)

Hi

Welche Wandelungszeit haben deine Eingänge  ?


Wird zu schnell abgefragt, so erhältst du falsche Werte.
( Wert 0 ?)


Frage doch mal nur alle 500 ms ab.

Wahrscheinlich frägst du bei jedem Zyklus die Werte ab  ?


----------



## Nico99 (15 Oktober 2009)

flackern die Werte in allen Bereichen oder nur in bestimmten (z.B. 0/4-2mA)?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Oktober 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Wird zu schnell abgefragt, so erhältst du falsche Werte.
> ( Wert 0 ?)



Warum sollte ich wenn ich zu schnell abfrage falsche Werte erhalten?

Ich denke mal, die Karte wird ihr Ausgangsregister erst aktualisieren wenn die A/D-Wandlung vollständig abgeschlossen ist. Sonst könnte ich ja andauernd "halbfertige" Wandlungsergebnisse einlesen.


----------



## Gerhard K (15 Oktober 2009)

welche auflösung haben die sensoren??


----------



## Earny (15 Oktober 2009)

falls Du nur ein Flackern der digitalisierten Analogwerte, beispielsweise in der Variablentabelle beobachtest, dann hat das möglicherweise nichts zu bedeuten.
Bei einer Auflösung von z.B. 12 Bit und einem Messbereich von 10 V ergeben sich 4096 Stufen mit einem Abstand von 8 in den Digitalwerten.
Das kann bedeuten, dass der Messwert am Analogmessgerät bombenfest steht, schaust Du Dir die digitalisierten Analogwerte in der S7 an, kannst Du ständiges "Flackern" mit einem Abstand von 8 beobachten. Das hat nichts zu bedeuten. Die möglicherweise beobachtete Digitalwertschwankung von 8 (bei 12 Bit Auflösung) entspricht einer Spannungsschwankung von 2,89 mV (10 V Messbereich angenommen). 2,89 mV Spannungsschwankungen kannst Du auf einem Analogmessgerät nicht bemerken.


Gruß
Earny


----------



## gravieren (15 Oktober 2009)

Hi


@Thomas


> Warum sollte ich wenn ich zu schnell abfrage falsche Werte erhalten?
> 
> Ich denke mal, die Karte wird ihr Ausgangsregister erst aktualisieren wenn die A/D-Wandlung vollständig abgeschlossen ist. Sonst könnte ich ja andauernd "halbfertige" Wandlungsergebnisse einlesen.


Bist du sicher, dass es NICHT so ist ?

Mach doch mal den Test, anschliessend reden wird weiter 

Gruss Karl


----------



## Norton (15 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
was verstehst du unter flackern ? Es ist durchaus normal, das die letzten Stellen  sich dauernd verändern.
Überprüf doch bitte einmal die verdrahtung: wenn die Masse (0V) in der Luft hängen, kannst du ein ähnliches Phänomen wie beschrieben bekommen.
Der eingelsene Wert verhält sich als wenn er am Gummiband hängt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Oktober 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass es NICHT so ist ?
> 
> Mach doch mal den Test, anschliessend reden wird weiter



Solange davon nichts in der Dokumentation steht muss ich davon ausgehen dass es NICHT so ist.
Rein von der Logik her kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen. Wie stellst du denn bei den anderen Zugriffen auf das PEW sicher, dass die Wandlung vorher abgeschlossen ist? Taktsynchron OBs? 
Und was mache ich, wenn ich eine schnelle CPU mit kleiner Zykluszeit, aber eine langsame AE-Karte habe?

Ich werde es aber nächste Woche mal testen können, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## vierlagig (15 Oktober 2009)

wir werden es wohl nie erfahren ... :evil:


----------



## gravieren (15 Oktober 2009)

Hi Thomas



> Ich werde es aber nächste Woche mal testen können, bin mal gespannt.


Ich bin auch gespannt  

Nimm den OB1.

Sorge für einen etwa 50% Wert. 
Frage den Min.Wert ab --> speichern.
Frage den Max.Wert ab --> speichern.

Bis bald.


Nimm den OB35  --> 300ms

Alles O.K.


Gruss


----------



## PN/DP (15 Oktober 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Wird zu schnell abgefragt, so erhältst du falsche Werte.





gravieren schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass es NICHT so ist ?
> 
> Mach doch mal den Test, anschliessend reden wird weiter


Was für ein Schmarrn! Ich glaube, hier wurde ein neues Elektronik-Märchen geboren. 

Daß es gar nicht so sein kann, daß Analog-Eingangskarten halbfertig gewandelte Werte liefern, 
da kann man mit einfachen Überlegungen drauf kommen.

Wenn die Analogkarte selbständig zyklisch A/D-Wandlungen durchführt (und das machen alle mir
bekannten AE-Karten), dann wäre es egal, ob man das PEW alle 10ms, 123ms oder 500ms abfragt, 
man würde statistisch in der Mehrzahl der Abfragen halbfertige/ungültige Werte bekommen, da die 
Abfragen *NICHT EXAKT auf das Ende der Wandlungszyklen synchronisiert sind.* Für eine exakte 
Synchronisation müßte die AE-Karte ein Statusbit "Wandlungswert jetzt gültig" liefern, das man dann 
immer abfragen und beachten müßte. 
Oder die AE-Karte müßte nach jeder Wandlung irgendeinen Alarm-OB auslösen.
In keiner Siemens-S7-Baugruppendokumentation habe ich ein solches Statusbit gesehen oder 
von Wandlungs-Alarm-OBs etwas gelesen.

Denkbar wäre allenfalls noch, daß eine AE-Karte einen neuen Wandlungszyklus erst nach einer 
Abfrage des Ergebnisses der vorherigen Wandlung startet und danach den gewandelten Wert bis 
zur Abfrage bereithält. Dann dürfte man das PEW erst nach einer Zeit abfragen, die sicher größer 
als die Wandlungszeit ist. Aber auch dann würde immer noch die allererste Abfrage einen ungültigen 
Wert liefern.
Wenn sich eine AE-Karte so verhalten würde, dann wäre ein diesbezüglicher Hinweis garantiert 
fettgedruckt in der Baugruppenbeschreibung enthalten.

Tatsächlich ist es aber so, daß die AE-Karten zyklisch A/D-Wandlungen durchführen und am Ende 
des Wandlungszyklus das Ergebnis in ein Ausgangsregister schreiben, welches beliebig schnell als 
PEW abgefragt werden kann. *Fragt man schneller/häufiger das PEW ab, als Wandlungszyklen 
abgeschlossen werden, dann erhält man solange immer wieder den gleichen letzten Wert, 
bis der nächste Wandlungszyklus abgeschlossen ist.*
Und genau dieses Verhalten kann man testen und beweisen. Man kann sogar die A/D-Wandlungszeit 
genau ermitteln, wenn man will.

@gravieren
Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja mal mitteilen, bei welcher Analogbaugruppe genau Du das Phänomen 
festgestellt haben willst, ehe jemand mit Tests seine Zeit verschwendet.
Oder hast Du vielleicht ein Testprogramm, daß Deine Behauptung beweist?

Gruß Harald


----------



## gravieren (15 Oktober 2009)

Hi



> Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja mal mitteilen, bei welcher Analogbaugruppe genau Du das Phänomen
> festgestellt haben willst, ehe jemand mit Tests seine Zeit verschwendet.
> Oder hast Du vielleicht ein Testprogramm, daß Deine Behauptung beweist?


 
Die SM331   Wandelungszeit 66ms.

Zeichne mal hier 3 Analogwerte auf.
Getestet vor ca. 1,5 Jahren mit Autem V5

Es wurden, bei zu schnellen abfragen der Wert 0 oder so ausgegeben.


Ich denke nicht, dass es ein Problem vom Analyzer war.


P.S:  
Ihr macht mich jetzt aber selbst neugirig  
Sollte ich mich so getäuscht haben.


----------



## gravieren (15 Oktober 2009)

Hi

Das Thema 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30929&page=2

ist ebenso interessant.


----------



## UniMog (15 Oktober 2009)

Geil..........Unglaublich........Sprachlos.....
Wir haben echt clevere Lebenskünstler hier............

Danke PN/DP *ACK*


----------



## PN/DP (15 Oktober 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Die SM331   Wandelungszeit 66ms.


Geht's nicht etwas genauer? 6ES7 331-.....-.... und möglichst E-Stand: ..
Fast alle S7-300 Analogeingabe-Baugruppen heißen SM331 

Eventuell ist auch noch interessant, welche Parametrierung verwendet wurde.

Nachtrag:
Falls eine AE-Karte tatsächlich halbfertige Wandlungsergebnisse liefern würde, wäre es 
statistisch sogar sehr unwahrscheinlich (= Zufall), das richtige Wandlungs-Endergebnis
auszulesen. Über den Daumen gepeilt: > 99% falsche Ergebnisse, < 1% richtige Ergebnisse.

Gruß Harald


----------



## Question_mark (15 Oktober 2009)

*Elektronik-Märchen*

Hallo,



			
				PN/DP schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Schmarrn! Ich glaube, hier wurde ein neues Elektronik-Märchen geboren.



Dafür ein volles *ACK*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## PN/DP (16 Oktober 2009)

*Service: Beiträge zum Thread-Thema*

Hallo mac_hawk (Themenstarter),

Du hast Dich ja überhaupt noch nicht zu den Beiträgen in diesem Deinem Thread geäußert.
Ich hoffe, der zwischendurch entstandene Elektronik-Fachdisput hat Dich nicht verschreckt.
Wenn Du noch Interesse an Deinem Thema hast dann äußere Dich mal.

Hier eine Zusammenfassung der Beiträge, die zu Deinem Thema waren:


vierlagig schrieb:


> in welchen größenordnung liegt denn das delta?
> wird der speicherbereich deines analogwertes für irgendeine andere operation verwendet? (referenzdaten -> wenn blauer balken neben schwarzen kreuz + keine absicht -> mist)
> 
> was hab ich mir unter "recht langsamen werten" vorzustellen? schaltet der sensor seinen 4..20mA ausgang zwischen zwei messintervallen ab und läßt dich im dunkeln sitzen?





Nico99 schrieb:


> flackern die Werte in allen Bereichen oder nur in bestimmten (z.B. 0/4-2mA)?





Gerhard K schrieb:


> welche auflösung haben die sensoren??





Earny schrieb:


> falls Du nur ein Flackern der digitalisierten Analogwerte, beispielsweise in der Variablentabelle beobachtest, dann hat das möglicherweise nichts zu bedeuten.
> Bei einer Auflösung von z.B. 12 Bit und einem Messbereich von 10 V ergeben sich 4096 Stufen mit einem Abstand von 8 in den Digitalwerten.
> Das kann bedeuten, dass der Messwert am Analogmessgerät bombenfest steht, schaust Du Dir die digitalisierten Analogwerte in der S7 an, kannst Du ständiges "Flackern" mit einem Abstand von 8 beobachten. Das hat nichts zu bedeuten. Die möglicherweise beobachtete Digitalwertschwankung von 8 (bei 12 Bit Auflösung) entspricht einer Spannungsschwankung von 2,89 mV (10 V Messbereich angenommen). 2,89 mV Spannungsschwankungen kannst Du auf einem Analogmessgerät nicht bemerken.
> 
> ...





Norton schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was verstehst du unter flackern ? Es ist durchaus normal, das die letzten Stellen  sich dauernd verändern.
> Überprüf doch bitte einmal die verdrahtung: wenn die Masse (0V) in der Luft hängen, kannst du ein ähnliches Phänomen wie beschrieben bekommen.
> Der eingelsene Wert verhält sich als wenn er am Gummiband hängt.



Gruß Harald


----------



## Ralle (16 Oktober 2009)

Nun reißt mal gravieren nicht so runter, ich denke er hat sich falsch ausgedrückt. Bei vielen Karten kann man eine Wandlungszeitkonstante einstellen. Das dient im Prinzip zum Glätten von Werten. Wenn man die Zeitkonstante viel zu kurz einstellt, dann wird halt der Spruch war: "Wer mißt mißt Mist!" Mit der Zykluszeit der SPS hat das Ganze nichts zu tun.


----------



## berni_rb (16 Oktober 2009)

*Analogwert nicht korrekt*

Hallo,

vielleicht ist es nicht richtig das ich mich hier so dranhänge. aber ich habe auch ein ähnliches Problem bei einer Anlage. Es kommt öfters vor das mir der Analogeingang völlig ausreist. Das PEW steht so bei 8000 und reist dann plötzlich kurz auf sein maximum aus. der geber macht sicher kein problem.
bin nächste woche wieder bei der anlage. vielleicht hat jemand schon mal so ein problem gehabt. Danke im voraus!


----------



## vierlagig (16 Oktober 2009)

4..20 oder 0..10?


----------



## Question_mark (16 Oktober 2009)

*Da brauchen wir noch ein paar Infos von Dir ...*

Hallo,



			
				berni_rb schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht ist es nicht richtig das ich mich hier so dranhänge. aber ich habe auch ein ähnliches Problem bei einer Anlage.



Nee, ist schon Ok, ist ja das gleiche Thema.



			
				berni_rb schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt öfters vor das mir der Analogeingang völlig ausreist. Das PEW steht so bei 8000 und reist dann plötzlich kurz auf sein maximum aus. der geber macht sicher kein problem.



Ist die SPS nun eine S5 oder eine S7 (mich macht der Wert 8000 etwas stutzig) ? Und welche AE wird da eingesetzt ?
Mach doch bitte ein paar nähere Angaben dazu, vielleicht können wir Dir dann besser weiterhelfen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (16 Oktober 2009)

ich fürchte das wird wie mit mac hawk enden ... und wir bleiben weiter am rätseln ...


----------



## berni_rb (17 Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Rückantwort.

Also CPU 315. Analogkarten: *SIMATIC S7-300*, ANALOGEINGABE SM331, POTENTIALGETRENNT 8AE, AUFL. 13BIT U/I/WIDERSTAND/PT100, NI100, NI1000, LG-NI1000 66MS WANDLUNGSZEIT,
1 X 40-POLIG


----------



## berni_rb (17 Oktober 2009)

und das Problem habe ich bei 4-20mA


----------



## bike (17 Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht nicht geschirmte Leitungen und daneben ein dicker Antrieb?
Das Problem kenn ich wenn nicht geschirmt und Störstahlung.
Stimmt es sollte bzw darf bei Stromwandler keinen EInfluss haben, sagt die Theorie, doch die Praxis ist etwas anders.
Daher habe ich eine Plausabiltätsprüfung über den Eingang geschrieben.
Wenn der Wert zu schnell nach zu gross oder zu klein sich ändert, neuen Messwert wegwerfen und letzten Wert einfrieren.
Wenn länger keine plausiblen Werte kommen, dann gibt es Störung.
Ist nicht ganz fein, aber es funktioniert


bike


----------



## gravieren (17 Oktober 2009)

Hi



> Daher habe ich eine Plausabiltätsprüfung über den Eingang geschrieben.
> Wenn der Wert zu schnell nach zu gross oder zu klein sich ändert, neuen Messwert wegwerfen und letzten Wert einfrieren.
> Wenn länger keine plausiblen Werte kommen, dann gibt es Störung.
> Ist nicht ganz fein, aber es funktioniert


 

Grundsätzliche Frage an alle: 
( Hat eigentlich nichts mit Bike zu "tun" )

Habt ihr auch Filter/"Plausibilitätsüberprüfungen" an euern Analog-Eingängen ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2009)

ehrlich gesagt nicht, obwohl stellenweise kann es auch die
Baugruppe übernehmen. Die Diagnosefähigen Baugruppen liefern
bei überlauf hex 7FFF oder bei unterlauf hex 8000 einen Diagnosealarm.

Das erklärt auch das problemm bei berni_rb, da entspricht
die hex 8000 - 0mA, die dürfte er aber bei der einstellung 
4-20mA garnicht haben.
Vlt. hat doch der geber ein problemm....?


----------



## bike (17 Oktober 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Vlt. hat doch der geber ein problemm....?



Genau aus diesem Grund prüfe ich die Werte und unterscheide nach sinnvoll und -los.
In den letzte 30 Jahren habe ich eben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass solche Funktionen sinnvoll sind.
Jeder wie er will, mag und kann 


bike


----------



## berni_rb (17 Oktober 2009)

ja danke für eure rückantworten.
es ist ein antrieb mit 75kw im spiel. der fu sitzt im selben schaltschrank.
trotzdem finde ich es nicht richtig eine kontrolle des analogwertes über das sps programm durchführen zu müsen. es ist alles sauber abgeschirmt. ---> emv es sind einfach eigene gesetze!


----------



## Question_mark (17 Oktober 2009)

*Wenig Aufwand, aber grosse Wirkung*

Hallo,



			
				bernie_rb schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem finde ich es nicht richtig eine kontrolle des analogwertes über das sps programm durchführen zu müsen.



Eine Überwachung des Analogwertes durch die SPS ist in vielen Fällen aber sinnvoll. Und sei es nur deshalb, um durch Abfangen unplausibler Messwerte (natürlich mit entsprechender Fehlermeldung) evtl. dadurch resultierende kritische Prozeßzustände zu vermeiden. Oder aber wenigstens durch eine Fehlermeldung zu signalisieren, dass etwas nicht richtig abläuft. 
Und hilft auch manchmal, sporadische und nicht erklärbare Fehlfunktionen aufzufinden. 
Ausserdem, der Aufwand dafür ist doch minimal, einen FB oder FC programmieren (mit entsprechender Fehlermeldung), un feddich isss..
Dieser geringe Aufwand macht sich schon bei der IBS und insbesondere bei der späteren Instandhaltung der Anlage bezahlt.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## fmbux (18 Oktober 2009)

Hallo mac,

Habe das Problem auch schon mal gehabt. Auch lange in der Software gesucht.
Hat aber letzten Endes an der Hardware gelegen.
Neue Analogbaugruppe 12Bit 8 Eingänge S7-300 war nicht i.o.
Ausgetauscht und alles war o.k.
Baugruppe bei Siemens reklamiert. Wurde ohne Nachfrage getauscht oder repariert.
Wahrscheinlich ist der Fall schon öfter aufgetreten und bei Siemens auch bekannt.
Vielleicht bringt Dich dieser Hinweis weiter ?


----------



## mac_hawk (19 Oktober 2009)

sry war die letzten tage unterwegs, also vielen dank erstmal an alle für ihre beiträge.
das problem wurde jetzt erstmal "umgangen" indem die flackernden bits einfach ausgeblendet werden und nicht mehr von interesse sind. gibt natürlich eine kleinere ungenauigkeit aber nur im 0,00 real bereich und somit zu vernachlässigen.

thema ist von meiner seite damit erstmal abgeschlossen 



PN/DP schrieb:


> Hallo mac_hawk (Themenstarter),
> 
> Du hast Dich ja überhaupt noch nicht zu den Beiträgen in diesem Deinem Thread geäußert.
> Ich hoffe, der zwischendurch entstandene Elektronik-Fachdisput hat Dich nicht verschreckt.
> ...


----------



## AirKlaus (19 Oktober 2009)

mac_hawk schrieb:


> sry war die letzten tage unterwegs, also vielen dank erstmal an alle für ihre beiträge.
> das problem wurde jetzt erstmal "umgangen" indem die flackernden bits einfach ausgeblendet werden und nicht mehr von interesse sind. gibt natürlich eine kleinere ungenauigkeit aber nur im 0,00 real bereich und somit zu vernachlässigen.
> 
> thema ist von meiner seite damit erstmal abgeschlossen


 
wie hast Du die flackernden Bits abgeschaltet? War doch Analog? Oder habe ich das was falsch verstanden.


----------



## Jan (21 Oktober 2009)

fmbux schrieb:


> Hallo mac,
> 
> Habe das Problem auch schon mal gehabt. Auch lange in der Software gesucht.
> Hat aber letzten Endes an der Hardware gelegen.
> ...


 
Hallo fmbux.

Betrift das Problem nur die 12 Bit Karten, oder auch andere (z.B. 13 Bit)?

Habe auch dieses Problem. Habe was Schirmung an geht fast alles versucht.

Gruß Jan


----------



## fmbux (22 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jan,

Sollte es bei Dir wirklich auch an der Hardware der Analogkarte liegen,
dann kann ich mir nur Vorstellen, daß es ein grundsätzliches Problem ist
und vielleicht an den AD-Wandlern liegt. Mann weiß ja wo die Chips heutzutage alle herkommen.
Und bei den Preisen wird bestimmt nicht so geprüft wie es eigentlich
notwendig wäre, um eine schlechte Serie herauszunehmen.

Bei mir lag es nun mal eindeutig an der Hardware. Ich hatte 2 Baugruppen. Die eine
war i.o. die andere nicht. Ich babe alledings nicht alle Kanäle getestet.
Vermutlich betraf dies nur einen Kanal. Da ich aber alle 8 Kanale der Baugruppe
benötigte, habe ich keine langen Experimente gemacht und gleich getauscht.

Ich könnte Dir höchstens noch raten andere Kanäle zu probieren.
Wenn alle Kanäle das gleiche Verhalten zeigen, kann es ja auch noch andere 
Ursachen habe. 
Solltest Du ein Spannungssignal benutzen mit langen Wegen, könnte man noch
versuchen mit Trennverstärker ein Stromsignal (4..20mA) daraus zu machen und 
zur SPS zu leiten.

Gruß Fred


----------



## gravieren (22 Oktober 2009)

Hi Jan


Klemme doch mal das Signal ab und schliesse eine Batterie an die Klemme an.


Was macht jetz dein "flattern"  ?


----------



## Jan (22 Oktober 2009)

Hallo fmbux und gravieren,

ich kann leider nicht versuchen einen anderen Kanal zu verwenden, da ich wegen einer anderen Inbetriebnahme nicht vor Ort sein kann. 
Ich habe heute mit meinem Cheff gesprochen und ihm von der Möglichkeit erzählt, dass die neue Karte evt. defekt sein könnte. Er will meinem Kollegen eine neue Karte zum Tauschen mitgeben.

Der Eingang ist ein Pt100. Dann wohl eher mit einem Widerstand versuchen. Da bin ich auch noch nicht drauf gekommen. 

Fest steht nur, dass die Störung auftritt, wenn ein bestimmter FU-Antrieb eingeschaltet wird und läuft.

Gruß Jan


----------



## RONIN (22 Oktober 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Fest steht nur, dass die Störung auftritt, wenn ein bestimmter FU-Antrieb eingeschaltet wird und läuft.
> Gruß Jan



Das klingt doch schon mal nach nem Anhaltspunkt. Ich würde also noch mal die EMV-Maßnahmen prüfen, vor allem bei dem FU (Schirmklemmen OK, usw.)

Wenn daran nicht liegt würde ich mal versuchen den Sensor mit einem provisorischem Kabel anzuschließen (wobei dieses Kabel natürlich auf einem ganz anderern Weg verlegt werden sollt als das alte). Meist lösen sich solche Probleme dann auch schon weil man beim Kabel-Wechsel jede Klemmstelle neu macht und es danach passt.

(Falls du ein Summenkabel zum Sensor hast) nimm mal einen anderen Draht für das Signal. Hatte nähmlich mal schon das Problem das ich bei einem an ein Summenkabel angeschlossenen Sensor Messfehler hatte, als ich einen anderen Draht im selben Kabel verwendet habe, war alles OK. (Es gibt halt nichts was es nicht gibt).

Das die Analogkarte was hätte, halte ich eher für unwarscheinlich. Aber das mit dem FU stimmt immer noch bedenklich!!!!


----------



## Jan (23 Oktober 2009)

Die Schirmklemmen hatte ich mehrfach kontrolliert. Die Schirmung von jedem FU und jedem Fühler habe ich kontrolliert. Die Messleitungen im Schrank von den FU-Leitungen getrennt verlegt (umweg für die Messleitung von Klemme zur SPS). Die Messleitungen im Kanal von den FU-Leitungen möglichst weit auseinander gelegt (ist aber schwierig, weil ein Schlaumeier ALLE Leitungen in einen unterdimensionierten Kabelkanal geplant hat). 
Das mit der Extraleitung (einmal quer rüber vom Fühler zur SPS) habe ich meinem Cheff auch schon vorgeschlagen; ich hoffe er gibt meinem Kollegen die Extraleitung mit (ich hatte damals keine Leitung dabei - war ja alles fertig).

Gruß Jan


----------

